# Proposed New UK Residence Rules For People Leaving The UK



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Some useful information from BELVIN FRANKS 


http://www.blevinsfranks.com/EN/new...- Most Popular Website Articles - AUGUST 2011


----------

